# Fly or Drive? Which is better?



## Alerion (Apr 7, 2014)

I am planning on attending MWFF this year but have a major dilemma. I don't know whether to fly or drive. Each has its perks and its downfalls. I am super nervous about flying and it is quite pricey. On the other hand, driving will take a while and will be lonesome with just me in the car.

This will be my first out-of-state con and I want to make it as stress-free as possible. So the better form of transportation is preferred. What would you suggest? 

Oh also I live in the Dallas, Texas area. Thought that might be helpful information.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 8, 2014)

One thing you have to consider when it comes to the cost of driving is the lost wages on the additional days you'll need to take off in order to attend the convention. That can easily tilt the economic balance in favor of flying. Many people also don't consider the cost of miles they're putting on their car.


----------



## Chromatic Kitty (Apr 8, 2014)

Drive.  If you fly, you will probably have to deal with the TSA and their security theater, which means a very large violation of your privacy.  If you drive, you get to see a lot more of the countryside in the process and you have full control over your travel experience (i.e. no cramped seats, free to stop and get out/stretch your legs, eat when/where/what you want, etc etc etc).


----------



## Fiab (Apr 8, 2014)

You also have to account for all the other expenses for driving (gas, tolls, pretty much any stop in general). Just a quick Google maps of the two location puts it at a 925 mile drive taking a lil over 14 hours to drive. So how many miles per gallon of gas do you get and how many gallons can your car hold. Figure that out and gas portion is done. Also like what was said, lost wages for additional time off also affects it.

Pretty much just plan everything out ahead of time and know what you're gonna do and you should have little to no stress to deal with when the time comes around.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 8, 2014)

When I'm going to start going to out of state cons, it'll depend on the costumes I want to bring. Some are too large for flying, and if I really want to bring them I'll have to drive. While others are nice and small and travel easily so that'd make me want to fly. 

I personally love flying so I'd most likely prefer flying over driving (unless I really wanted to bring a certain costume along).


----------



## RailRide (Apr 8, 2014)

(Assuming by MWFF you mean Midwest FurFest in Chicago):

Just for giggles, I'll leave this here

schedule(PDF). Spoiler: it's an overnighter.

Being a Northeasterner, I've never rode it, but I've taken similar overnight trips, and the coach legroom absolutely kills what you'd get on an airliner for any reasonable price.

---PCJ


----------



## Alerion (Apr 9, 2014)

Pipsqueak said:


> One thing you have to consider when it comes to the cost of driving is the lost wages on the additional days you'll need to take off in order to attend the convention. That can easily tilt the economic balance in favor of flying. Many people also don't consider the cost of miles they're putting on their car.


That's true but one thing I am also concerned about is getting snowed in.



Fiab said:


> You also have to account for all the other expenses for driving (gas, tolls, pretty much any stop in general). Just a quick Google maps of the two location puts it at a 925 mile drive taking a lil over 14 hours to drive. So how many miles per gallon of gas do you get and how many gallons can your car hold. Figure that out and gas portion is done. Also like what was said, lost wages for additional time off also affects it.
> 
> Pretty much just plan everything out ahead of time and know what you're gonna do and you should have little to no stress to deal with when the time comes around.


I was actually thinking of renting a car with good gas mileage since all of my family's cars are horrible on gas mileage.



RailRide said:


> (Assuming by MWFF you mean Midwest FurFest in Chicago):
> 
> Just for giggles, I'll leave this here
> 
> ...


Hmm a train ride doesn't sound bad. I just have to wonder, how it runs if there is a snow storm or something?


----------



## Domino369 (Apr 13, 2014)

Depends. I say always do a cost analysis.

Con is a fillup or less? Drive
Con is more than that but can get there within 5-6 hours? Bus
Con is more than that? Fly

Amtrack is just so overpriced at this point. I often find Southwest Airlines or Airtran to be much more economical, especially with their two free bags. I mention bus, because when I lived in NYC in the past, to get to Boston for Anime Boston and Pax East the bus was only $15 each way. To get to Pittsburgh for Anthrocon it was only $26 each way. To top it off, I don't have to pay attention to the road and can play my 3DS? Sold.

I'll never understand why it was $86 to Pittsburgh from Chicago each way... at that point, it was cheaper to fly, as silly as that is.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 13, 2014)

Alerion said:


> That's true but one thing I am also concerned about is getting snowed in.....
> 
> 
> Hmm a train ride doesn't sound bad. I just have to wonder, how it runs if there is a snow storm or something?



Generally, unless it's some kind of uber-blizzard, the train will get through nearly unaffected when planes are grounded and highways are a mess. They don't put snow plows on locomotives for looks 

For a more comprehensive answer I'd ask about this on the Amtrak Unlimited 

(you can post as a guest--no sign-up needed, but it's appreciated if you acknowledge any answers you get). 

It's not a company-run site, but there are plenty of folks on there who have first-hand experience with how particular trains perform in bad weather, particularly snowstorms.

---PCJ


----------



## Cairn (Apr 13, 2014)

Have you considered taking a bus? I like using megabus. You don't have any more space than you do on an airplane and it takes a little bit longer, but it's a lot cheaper. You can go from Dallas to Chicago for $40.

edit: if you book really early, you can get is as cheap as $1


----------

